# A bit of Kochi re-stocking



## JBroida (Sep 30, 2013)

Some kochi 240mm kurouchi wa-gyutos back in stock...
(along with some other things)
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/kochi.html

More stuff coming back in stock soon(ish)


----------



## JBroida (Oct 2, 2013)

Got in some more Kochi today... 240mm Kurouchi Kiritsuke-Shaped Wa-Gyutos (V2 Steel) are BACK IN STOCK along with some more 210mm Kurouchi wa-gyutos...
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/kochi.html


----------

